# My Beardie and Leopard Gecko Setups



## mallyg (May 1, 2008)

A few pix of my Bearded Dragon and Leopard Gecko's setups










Barney my Beardies Viv.










Gizmo my Leopard geckos Viv.










comments appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

Looking good man  I am sure they're both happy : victory:


----------

